# my junkyard



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

My junkyard


----------



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)

love it!!!!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you sir,it's funny the things you notice in a picture that you don't in real life,the tin roof actually has a rake to it but in the pix looks all bent up and crooked,and the back of the cab on the truck looks like new paint when it has rust on it.Funny.


----------



## onthesetflickr (Mar 10, 2010)

I love all the dismantled cars. That's a ton of great "junk!"


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

looks great bobby


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks so much guys.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Lee,do you cast coke machines in G scale,1/24th


----------



## stagelife (Sep 4, 2010)

looks like my neighbors backyard


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

bucwheat said:


> Lee,do you cast coke machines in G scale,1/24th


not much casting done here bobby. unless i need too. lol i build all my tools from styrene. 



















i mainly stick with 1/64th scale. its harder to make things for but thats what i like.is the chalange of doing it.
bobby look on the net for a pic of the coke machine you want. make sure pic is a dead on head shot. print it out on glossy paper.
cut it out and trace the outter edges on to wood. now cut the wood out and glue the pic to the wood with elmers glue. now all you need to do is paint the top and sides of the wood to match the color of your coke machine.
i have done this with a 1/64 pepsi machine.:wave:


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

here is a great scale modlers hand book. i printed it out. its 9 pages long.
http://www.scale-modelers-handbook.com/scale-conversion.html
hope this helps someone out.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

That's a pretty good idea Lee,thanks.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Very nice good job:thumbsup:


----------

